# Who sells the OEM TT roof rack?



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

Where can i find the *OEM TT roof rack* for sale, 
the local AUDI dealer said that the *OEM TT roof rack* 
was discontinued and no longer available. 
So who will sells them?
i really don't like/care for the aftermarket Thule roof rack.
If you have pics please post up also.
pic 4 clicks
_FrozenSun_








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3830401


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Who sells the OEM TT roof rack? (Spoolin1X)*

no one sells. ebay


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

Ebay UK or Ebay.de are your only hope....expect to get raped for shipping and the exchange rate....not to mention import duties which may be tacked on by your carrier/shipper


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

oh and try this. look around on craigslist.org for Audi TT and look at the pics and see if the person has a roofrack for the TT. give them an offer if you see one.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*









I had to go through ebay
I think I paid about 400 or so with shipping.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (exboy99)*

got mine on the vortex classifieds - around 3-400


----------



## RImk216v (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Who sells the OEM TT roof rack? (Spoolin1X)*

I have a brand new rack and ski attachment from audi that i never used or plan on using. Its still in the box, and the guy i bought the car from said that audi stopped making these in 02 (i think). i have pics and the part number. IM me if you are interested Thanks


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Who sells the OEM TT roof rack? (RImk216v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RImk216v* »_I have a brand new rack and ski attachment from audi that i never used or plan on using. Its still in the box, and the guy i bought the car from said that audi stopped making these in 02 (i think). i have pics and the part number. IM me if you are interested Thanks

I'm sent

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Who sells the OEM TT roof rack? (Spoolin1X)*


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

I got mine from vortex as well. I will snap a pic after I get my bike rack on it this week.


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Who sells the OEM TT roof rack? (RImk216v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RImk216v* »_I have a brand new rack and ski attachment from audi that i never used or plan on using. Its still in the box, and the guy i bought the car from said that audi stopped making these in 02 (i think). i have pics and the part number. IM me if you are interested Thanks

What is the part number???


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Who sells the OEM TT roof rack? (markcorrado1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markcorrado1* »_
What is the part number???


8N0 071 126


----------



## MkITT225 (Apr 5, 2008)

i heard these things fly off on the highway with bikes on them....


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (MkITT225)*

I've never heard of that... 
Just picked myself up a set of OEM racks a few weeks ago.. expensive but they look and function great!


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

That would take quite a bit of force to rip them off the roof, considering they are attached with bolts.


----------



## fetah (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (octalon7)*

I need one asap. IM me if you have one


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (octalon7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *octalon7* »_That would take quite a bit of force to rip them off the roof, considering they are attached with bolts.

Yes, but if you have ever had your headliner out you know that those "bolt" holes are just plastic inserts siliconed to the roof of the car. The only grab point I'd imagine is the actual roof itself.
I'm not saying they are going to fly off & I've never heard that before, I'm just saying that I drive around without a headliner in my car and see the black plastic dowel looking things.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

Just got a set of JUST the bars on ebay.uk and they were $250 and shipping was another $200 on top of that - I want them, but for that price I'm going to pass them up


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Once you install those racks they arent going anywhere. Just make sure you follow the torque specs. Too tight and you will leave a nice set of dents in the roof. Too loose? well then you know what will happen then. Ive had mine for about 60k with many many trips far and near and have had zero issues. Plus they are pretty quiet.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw a set go on craigslist a couple months ago for like $125. Someone got a steal!


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (octalon7)*

I know it's not a roof rack, but I have one of those and it works great.

BirdAutomotive.com 


_Modified by TTracing at 5:00 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (octalon7)*

I know it's not a roof rack, but I have one of those and it works great.

birdautomotive.com


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (TTracing)*

Anything I have been able to come across has be RIDICULOUS expensive so I'm going to continue taking the front wheel off and putting the back seats down. I just can't justify a $400 bike rack, not for any car.


----------



## ttqtdi (Jan 27, 2007)

*selling OEM TT roof racks*

got a pair that i'm ready to sell. complete with locking key etc. 

contact me with offers please. not sure what market is and would like to avoid ebay.

very solid and great design 

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## VailTT (Oct 19, 2010)

*Audi TT Roof Rack*

Still got your TT Roof Rack? I'm looking for one, will pay shipping.


----------



## genatan (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone knows where I can find spare parts for this? I bought one set and one cover (where the key is) is missing.... Or if these are identical with other model


----------

